#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Bone bruise lat. talus (Rechtes Sprunggelenk) >

## Beffi888

Hallo Fachmänner und Fachfrauen, 
ich habe eine Frage bei der es mir wirklich SEHR SEHR WICHTIG ist dass sie mir jemand richtig beantworten kann!
Erst mal die Vorgeschichte:
Bin am 08.10.2008 beim Fussball spielen gefoult worden und hatte sehr starke Schmerzen im rechten Sprunggelenk.
Diagnostiziert wurde nach CT "bone bruise lat. talus"! 
Behandlung: 8 Wochen Aircastschiene, weitere 6 Wochen auf Krücken!
Hab alles eingehalten!
War bei 3 verschiedenen Ärzten und als ich am Ende meines Lateins war, sogar beim Heilpraktiker! 
Meine Verletzund hat sich schon sehr stark gebessert, aber ich habe JETZT nach fast 1Jahr immernoch schmerzen nach Belastung oder langem gehen oder stehen.
Außerdem tut mir das Gelenk höllisch weh beim Waden-Dehnen (diese Bewegung[Zehen zum Körper ziehen])! 
IST DAS NORMAL :Huh?: 
Was kann ich tun?
Gehe 2x die Woche Joggen und Samstags Fussballspielen!
Muss ich auf Sport verzichten oder ist das gut so?
Der Arzt sagte mir ich solle Sport treiben, damit das Gelenk wieder Bewegung bekommt! 
Wer kann mir helfen :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?  
DANKE IM VORRAUS!

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Beffi, 
"bone bruise lateraler Talus" kann man mit "Knochenquetschung am seitlichen Sprungbein" (= der Knochen über der Ferse) übersetzen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du damals einen riesigen Bluterguss hattest, aber nichts gebrochen war? 
Es dauert einige Monate, bis sich Knochen vollständig regeneriert. Dazu ist der Talus ein sehr stark beanspruchter Teil des Fußes. Es kann also etwas länger dauern, bis er richtig ruhig bleibt. Solange sich die Schmerzen mit der Zeit nicht verschlimmern oder gleichbleiben, sind deine Beschwerden noch im normalen Rahmen. 
Wurde eigentlich mal getestet, ob die Beweglichkeit der Sprunggelenke eingeschränkt ist? Das passiert nach Verletzungen nämlich sehr gerne, besonders wenn eine Zeitlang ruhiggestellt wurde.   
Solange die Schmerzen nicht sehr schlimm werden, kannst du ruhig Sport treiben. Allerding ist Joggen eine "gelenkunfreundliche" Betätigung. Kannst du nicht auf Schwimmen oder Radfahren umsteigen? Auch Walken ist geeignet. Evl fragst du beim nächsten Arzttermin nach Krankengymnastik. Die Kollegen können gezieltere Tipps geben, wenn sie sich deinen Fuß und dein Gangbild angeschaut haben. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Beffi888

Hi Christiane, 
man merkt sofort dass Du Dich auskennst...
....denn GENAU so wie Du es schreibst, war es! 
Ich hatte einen ÜBLEN Bluterguß, der mir schon richtig Angst eingejagt habe und es war nichts gebrochen. 
Auch ist der Schmerz genau über der Ferse (wie Du schreibst), allerdings manchmal INNEN und manchmal AUßEN (was ich auch nicht so richtig kapier´)! 
Naja, auf jeden Fall hab ich schon Krankengymnastik gehabt, aber das ist auch schon wieder mehrere Monate her! 
Wenn ich Sport treibe, wird der Schmerz (zum Glück) nicht schlimmer,
mich nervt´s nur, dass es so ewig dauert und ich nicht richtig abschalten kann. 
Ich bin nämlich (leider) Sport-Süchtig und kann ganz ungern darauf verzichten.
Wieviel Zeit wird es Deiner Meinung nach noch benötigen :Huh?:   :shy_flower:

----------


## Christiane

Hey Beffi, 
Schmerzen können tatsächlich wandern. Das kommt von dem schmerzbedingt veränderten Gangbild. Da Muskel über eines oder zwei Gelenke weggehen, beeinflussen sie automatisch auch benachbarte Gebiete (über Bänderzug). Eine veränderte Statik hat so Auswirkungen auf die Nachbarseite. 
Zum Sportverzicht mache ich nur ungern konkrete Zeitangaben. Jeder hat eine andere Schmerztoleranz und auch die Regenarationszeit schwankt individuell. Mach es abhängig von deinen Schmerzen: er darf sich nach dem Sport nur kurzzeitig verstärken und muss bald wieder nachlassen. Wenn der Schmerz stechend wird, war es zuviel Belastung oder im Gelenk ist etwas nicht in Ordnung. 
Also probier es aus, lass es aber langsam angehen. Quäle dich nicht in Schmerzen hinein, dann kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. 
Viel Spaß beim Üben,
Christiane

----------


## Beffi888

Hi Christiane, 
ich möchte Dir wirklich gaaaanz arg für Deine coolen Tips und Ratschläge danken!
Allerdings habe ich noch eine letzte Frage: 
Was kann ich DEINER Meinung nach tun, damit die Verletzung schneller heilt :Huh?:

----------


## Christiane

Das A und O: Nicht überlasten! Nicht in Schmerzen reinarbeiten siehe Beitrag oben.  Beim Training in den nächsten Monaten tapen. Calcium- und Eiweißreiche Ernährung. Ganz wichtig: bewegen, bewegen, bewegen. Die Achillessehne verkürzt + verklebt sich sonst gern, was die Beweglichkeit einschränkt. Weitere Dinge muss man eigentlich nicht beachten. 
Viel Erfolg beim Sport,
Christiane

----------


## Anonymisiert

MRT anfertigen!

----------

